# Copper John Sights - Clearance at Bass Pro



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

$25-$30 depending on the version, original version, the Pro Hunter 5 pin was $90 originally and is $30 right now

If you are looking for a good deal and a new sight....

Thinking of going to get me one...


----------



## bike4500_3 (Jan 25, 2006)

Bought one last week great deal and a good sight.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

One of my two favorite sight mfg's for sure with the other one being Sword. Best bang for the buck in the biz with either.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i might make the trek tomorrow.... i HATE my toxonics that i have now, and they did not respond to an email i sent them (right now I have the micro dot pack, and want to go to the standard, but don't know anywhere local that carries it).

well, i'm not too terribly impressed with the fiber optic's light gathering ability of the toxonics either, so maybe i'll just swap it out entirely (for that price its the same as buying the standard pins).


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

MSUICEMAN said:


> i might make the trek tomorrow.... i HATE my toxonics that i have now, and they did not respond to an email i sent them (right now I have the micro dot pack, and want to go to the standard, but don't know anywhere local that carries it).
> 
> well, i'm not too terribly impressed with the fiber optic's light gathering ability of the toxonics either, so maybe i'll just swap it out entirely (for that price its the same as buying the standard pins).


The original version of the Dead Nuts is a great sight , but the Dead Nuts II is MUCH brighter if that's what you're looking for MSU


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Looked on the web site and no copper john sights at all.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

SPITFIRE said:


> Looked on the web site and no copper john sights at all.


Not on the website, just in that one store they had them (not even sure if they still have any left)


----------

